
US Spy Plane Impersonates Malaysian Aircraft to Fly Close to Chinese Airspace - upofadown
https://sputniknews.com/military/202009081080401801-us-spy-plane-impersonates-malaysian-aircraft-to-fly-close-to-chinese-airspace---report/
======
2rsf
I wanted to make a comment about military being a military and not wanting to
expose their identity, but this is using a civilian identity to disguise
themselves and not simply turning a transponder off

~~~
082349872349872
Flying under false hexcodes would appear, by analogy, to be a legitimate ruse:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruse_de_guerre#Legitimate_ruse...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruse_de_guerre#Legitimate_ruses)

On the flip side, the same section directly states that Little Green
Men/вежливые люди are also a legitimate ruse, as long as they aren't engaged
in combat.

Edit: The reply makes an excellent point. Time to find out what counts as
"time of war" these days, as formal declarations seem to have gone out of
style, at least in the US, in the mid-twentieth century.

(To the best of my knowledge, not only is Korea a frozen conflict, but also
the Chinese Civil War.)

Edit2: my casual surfing has only turned up rules for how to behave once armed
hostilities have started. Outside of that case (and assuming the US even
considers itself covered by IHL these days), things seem to devolve to "δυνατὰ
δὲ οἱ προύχοντες πράσσουσι καὶ οἱ ἀσθενεῖς ξυγχωροῦσιν".

~~~
alecmg
... at time of war?

~~~
082349872349872
Excellent point. Time to find out what counts as "time of war" these days, as
formal declarations seem to have gone out of style, at least in the US, in the
mid-twentieth century.

(To the best of my knowledge, not only is Korea a frozen conflict, but also
the Chinese Civil War.)

Edit: my casual surfing has only turned up rules for how to behave once armed
hostilities have started. Outside of that case (and assuming the US even
considers itself covered by IHL these days), things seem to devolve to "δυνατὰ
δὲ οἱ προύχοντες πράσσουσι καὶ οἱ ἀσθενεῖς ξυγχωροῦσιν".

